# Very New - Job Offer



## trashcan (Apr 18, 2009)

You guys are awesome, got lot of useful information by reading all the good stuff.

But, I have a very basic questions and need your help.

Currently in India and got job offer from telecommunication company (you all know which  )

I am getting job offer as a Manager and basically they have not provided any other information as of yet. So my questions are :

1. what is the salary range for Manager at a telecom company
2. how is the job market in general in dubai/abu dhabi right now?
3. Are people getting laid off in this telecom company or it is relatively stable
4. What are the general expenses...I know its very hard to quantify but any idea will be helpful

Thanks guys, you are are awesome.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Du or Etisalat?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Du or Etisalat?




Isn't it the same!!!


different packaging for the same company


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dunno mate i have no idea about salaries at either.....


----------



## halcon (Apr 19, 2009)

It doesn't matter whether it is Du or Etislat. All that matters is that at least there is some jobs on offer in this time of recession.


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

trashcan said:


> You guys are awesome, got lot of useful information by reading all the good stuff.
> 
> But, I have a very basic questions and need your help.
> 
> ...


Not sure I would accept a job without knowing what the salary package is, but if the offer meets your income expenditure requirements accept it, if not look elsewhere or negotiate.
Job market here is not fundamentally different to anywhere else in the world, some companies are laying people off, some companies (Du or Etisalat it would seem) are hiring people. If you are right and they are one and the same company, and the only telecoms companies in Dubai, they have a monopoly over the market which I would have thought makes it a pretty safe job, unless they allow vodafone in to take all the business away, which I doubt for some unknown reason.
The days of a job for life are a distant memory in all industries, and have been for the past 10 years. It would seem that Du or Etisalat are hiring, otherwise they would not be talking to you!?
Your expenses will depend on your lifestyle, if you want a fancy villa, drink lots of alcohol, eat in 6 star hotel restaurants and want some fast women, it is going to be expensive here (so i've heard)

The above is probably of no help, I just replied cos I got annoyed when you wouldn't say which company was offering you with a contract....Andy Cap is obviously busier than me this afternoon otherwise he wouldn't have just said no idea mate


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Lee1971 said:


> Your expenses will depend on your lifestyle, if you want a fancy villa, drink lots of alcohol, eat in 6 star hotel restaurants and want some fast women, it is going to be expensive here (so i've heard)


yeah yeah, don't try to pull the "I'm Mr. Innocent" on me young man, i saw you in THAT suit on thursday...



Lee1971 said:


> The above is probably of no help, I just replied cos I got annoyed when you wouldn't say which company was offering you with a contract....Andy Cap*p* is obviously busier than me this afternoon otherwise he wouldn't have just said no idea mate


I did, look above....


----------



## Lee1971 (Mar 14, 2009)

yeah yeah, don't try to pull the "I'm Mr. Innocent" on me young man, i saw you in THAT suit on thursday...

Thanks mate, I quickly learnt your not the type to waste good money on clothes.....Don't think of yourself as an ugly person. Think of yourself as a beautiful monkey!


----------

